# Structure for in Aquarium.. Foam and such..



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

How could this be modified to work in an aquarium, materials, sealant and making it stay at the bottom of the tank.. I love my planted tanks but MAN I would love to have this in even a planted tank....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbleblower made a terrace using the same type of technique. He then glued (siliconed using black version) crushed lava rock to the shear face and glued some type of substrate to the terraced area. I did this to my pleco cave I sold to Crazy72.

You could then use a marine grade epoxy for sculpting or create a terraced hill look by carefully scuplting the styrofoam into a hill type structure and then siliconing the the preferred medium (course rock rubble or substrate) to the styrofoam structure. 

Just make sure to use Aquarium Safe silicone !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also form the top surface with concrete and then cure it properly to stabilize it. The concrete should keep it down and once the algae grows on it a bit, it'll look very natural. You can even put dye in the concrete to make it whatever colour you want. I've seen many DIY examples of this for backgrounds which hide filter intakes and outlets.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> How could this be modified to work in an aquarium, materials, sealant and making it stay at the bottom of the tank.. I love my planted tanks but MAN I would love to have this in even a planted tank....


LOL at the cricket sacrifice!


----------

